# With the 4th pick in the 2004 NBA Draft, the Charlotte Bobcats select...



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Out of Josh Smith, Luol Deng, Andre Iguodala, and Shaun Livingston, etc. who will the Bobcats take with the 4th pick?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Deng if he declares, if not Jameer Nelson or Ben Gordon.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Deng first, Smith second. One of the two will be available, and that's who they'll take. My guess is that it winds up being Smith.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think they will land Pavel. If not with the 4th, then if its possible I see them wheeling and dealing to pick him up with a later pick.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The Bobcats are interested this year in Guards, or possibly a SF. I've heard so many bad things about him, I really don't wanna consider him a likely canidate for the 4th pick.In order I think it should go:

1. Luol Deng
2. Josh Smith
3. Shaun Livingston
4. Jameer Nelson
5. Ben Gordon
6. Andre Iguodala


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> The Bobcats are interested this year in Guards, or possibly a SF. I've heard so many bad things about him, I really don't wanna consider him a likely canidate for the 4th pick.In order I think it should go:
> 
> 1. Luol Deng
> ...


Jameer is not even top 10. Harris goes before Jameer. Don't get me wrong b/c I really like him.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> Jameer is not even top 10. Harris goes before Jameer. Don't get me wrong b/c I really like him.


Why exactly? He won't fall past ten IMO.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Josh Smith Deng will be picked with the 3 pick

*~Fr¥~*


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Josh Smith Deng will be picked with the 3 pick
> 
> *~Fr¥~*


Over Deng? I've seen Smith as low as 8th on some mocks, but I can't recall ever seeing Deng lower than 4th.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> The Bobcats are interested this year in Guards, or possibly a SF. I've heard so many bad things about him, I really don't wanna consider him a likely canidate for the 4th pick.In order I think it should go:
> 
> 1. Luol Deng
> ...


Looks good to me.
Mocks will change a lot from what they look like right now, esp. after the workouts and early entry confirmations. I remember one point last yr Wade wasn't even in the top 10.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If Ramos' stock continues to rise, a 7-4 center in the east who plays tough defense is hard to pass up.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

i dont think the bobcats will take any of those 5 players. don't get me wrong, they all are potential future MVP's, but I think if you're starting a new franchise, you either start with a PG like a Ben Gordon or a Delvin Harris. If you don't go that direction, you build your team around a dominating post player, exactly what the T-wolves did with KG. if emeka okafor is still there (highly unlikely) then i think they jump all over him.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Definitely Deng. He's the best all-around player and plays beyond his years. He's the kind of guy you build a team around.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bobcats not interested in drafting a high schooler?


> Apparently, the expansion Charlotte Bobcats are not interested in using the No. 4 pick in the draft on a high school player. Team officials think even one year of college experience will help a youngster withstand the pressure of being the franchise's first building block. As a result, players such as St. Joe's Jameer Nelson, Wisconsin's Devin Harris, UConn's Ben Gordon and even Duke freshman Luol Deng are more intriguing to the Bobcats than high schoolers such as Shaun Livingston or Josh Smith.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Why exactly? He won't fall past ten IMO.


That would be a waste of the fourth pick if the Bobcats take Jameer Nelson.

I don't even think he'll be taken in the lottery, and for good reason, he's the fifth best point guard in this draft, and if the Bobcats wanted him that bad they could just trade down about 10 spots.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be a waste of the fourth pick if the Bobcats take Jameer Nelson.
> ...


You underestimate Jameer. True it would be high for him to go 4th, but he will be picked in the lottery. What are you 5 PG's?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I think they will land Pavel. If not with the 4th, then if its possible I see them wheeling and dealing to pick him up with a later pick.


This would be the worst start to a franchise in history. I can't see them doing anything built around a massive project. Unless of course they were purposefully sabotaging their season for NEXT years lottery.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> You underestimate Jameer. True it would be high for him to go 4th, but he will be picked in the lottery. What are you 5 PG's?


I guess I do underestimate Jameer, just feel he is not lottery material, I see him as a decent role player. 

PG ratings as of now:

Ben Gordon,
Devin Harris,
Sebastian Telfair,
Shaun Livingston, 
Jameer Nelson.

Maybe saying Shaun Livingston is a better player right now than Jameer Nelson is really stupid, but he's definetly the better prospect by leaps and bounds. Maybe I shouldn't have said fifth best PG, but fifth best PG prospect. I mean I think your crazy if you wouldn't take those four guys over Jameer.


----------

